# Anyone ever seen a white Moorhen?



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

We went to South Lakes Wild Animal Park today. They have a large pond there with lots of waterfowl, both wild & ornamental. It was there, coming out from under a bush that I saw this...










So i see a white Moorken at South Lakes Wild Animal Park, & a white Crow at Chester Zoo last year! Wierd eh? hehe


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

I saw a white more hen once about 20 years ago.


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

thats amazing :notworthy: i never thought i'd see the day :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mcdougle said:


> thats amazing :notworthy: i never thought i'd see the day :gasp:


:lol2: sarcasm or genuine suprise?


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

i have never seen one and dont ever want to see one i hate moorhens at the bestof times and if i woke up one morning and see a white one it would mean even more on the lake i was fishing at and that i realy dont want


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Been a long time since ive seen one, and the last time i did it was on the same site i found a albino slow worm.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

courseithurts said:


> i have never seen one and dont ever want to see one i hate moorhens at the bestof times and if i woke up one morning and see a white one it would mean even more on the lake i was fishing at and that i realy dont want


:lol2:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

yup every hunting sesan tast prity good to in a pie:2thumb:


----------



## jontraff (Feb 26, 2010)

its a crow in fancy dress!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

its simply leucism, and is fairly common in birds, where as you have seen it turns the feathers white.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

You seem to be lucky in spotting the white birds mate: victory:...

Ive never seen one.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Testudo Man said:


> You seem to be lucky in spotting the white birds mate: victory:...
> 
> Ive never seen one.


I do don't I mate! Strange!


----------

